# New member



## confusedman741851 (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi everyone
I'm a 32 year old married man with 2 kids going to a rough? discovery about my wife


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- there are many here who can help (and probably have gone through a very similar story).
Just post your story/issues, and there will be many to help you.


----------



## confusedman741851 (Apr 22, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Welcome!
Tam is a great forum to tell your story and get advice and support.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

